# remington 1100 question



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

my girlfriends dad just gave her this gun and on the barrel it says its made for 3" shells. Does it say that because 2 3/4 jam in it or wont discharge? I wanna take her out to shoot clays with it so she can get used to it but don't know if its worth buying 2 3/4 inchers for it

thanks


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

If it says "made for 3 inch shells" it will take 2 3/4 and 3 inch shells. 
Hope this helps.
Good luck and Be safe,
Duckjunky


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You should be fine averyghg

2 3/4 or 3" will work in that barrel, just be sure the gun action is clean, as if you are using light 2 3/4 loads it won't eject them cleanly everytime. Those 7/8's or 1 oz loads are sometimes too light to cycle the action.

Or so I've experienced...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks guys, i figured that but thought id check just incase i would accidently waste $5 on a box of shells


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The Magnum receivers are designed for higher pressure loads. This is why the lighter loads like those listed above do not create enough pressure to properly cycle the action. Having owned a few of these over the years I had a couple modified by a gunsmith. He put a larger gas port into the barrel with threads and plug and then tapped the existing port to receive the plug. To shoot light loads for trap shooting and dove hunting simply move the plug to the Magnum port. Reverse this to shoot heavy loads.

I opened one up to allow me to shoot any loads and it caused damage to the receiver. So it is important to maintain the proper pressure


----------

